# Happy Terrific 2 Tyler



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday to my little King, Tyler. Love my little man soooo much. I can't believe he's already 2. We're waiting for his dad to come home from work for a big party, but here's a couple of sneak peeks,,,presents and cake later (I made an applesauce cake with cream cheese frosting in the shape of a bone. I totally screwed up the writing LOL).


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Sweet Tyler!!! It looks like mom has a great party planned!!! :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TYLER!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you Deb and Sherry!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Happy 2nd Birthday Tyler!!!:cheer:

Wow! Your Mommy is making your birthday super special! You are one lucky doggie! 

Enjoy the special birthday cake your mommy baked for you! And, have lots of fun and sniffing opening your birthday presents!

Please tell your mommy to give you a big birthday kiss and a big birthday hug from your Auntie Marie! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY:cheer: from my Tyler to your Tyler. Hope you got lots of treats from your mom :chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DEAR TYLER:wub: you are such a handsome little man :wub:


Kim I love how you decorated, gosh I have never had a birthday where there was decorations. Love seeing handsome Tyler in his crown:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Handsome Tyler! Kim ~~ your Tyler is such a handsome boy! Hugs and Kisses!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at you - sitting there with your crown. Happy birthday, sweetie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yummmmm, that sounds like my kind of cake, Tyler.
Happy Birthday to you & turning two!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks all! We had a great night--Tyler was extremely excited. He loved opening his presents and eating some cake! He got so overly excited and played so hard, that he was sound asleep by 9! Sandi, the cake came out yummy-I ended up making a recipe from Magnolia Bakery and gave him a tiny piece-it had very simple ingredients and little butter. Paula, I love making Birthdays special and decorating--I do the same thing for Tony who, by the way, hates celebrating Birthdays! Susan, Tyler says thanks to Tyler and hopes that we can meet up when we come to NY! Thanks Auntie Marie-we send you love, hugs and kisses back! Thanks Walter--we love our crown and being King!

I've got 2 videos, one of him on the table opening presents and the other dancing for cake, but I can't attach! Here's a few pix though--BTW, his sweatshirt says Birthday Boy!

xoxoxo


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

T............two years of pure heaven:cloud9:

Y............yes, he is handsome:hat:,My girlzzzz met him in person

L............looking good in that crown:goof:

E............everybody says Happy birthday:drinkup:

R............really cute pictures:Cute Malt:






.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Piccolina said:


> T............two years of pure heaven:cloud9:
> 
> Y............yes, he is handsome:hat:,My girlzzzz met him in person
> 
> ...


Thanks Sammy! I love your poems!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tyler, doesn't time fly? What a handsome grown dog you have turned out to be


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

silverhaven said:


> Happy Birthday Tyler, doesn't time fly? What a handsome grown dog you have turned out to be


Oh my goodness Maureen, so fast!!! Thanks for the Birthday and handsome compliments--Tyler takes those in:wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tyler!
Boy, is he handsome!
What a great party! Kim, you did such a wonderful job of making it such a special day for him. He is one lucky boy!
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Happy Birthday Tyler!
> Boy, is he handsome!
> What a great party! Kim, you did such a wonderful job of making it such a special day for him. He is one lucky boy!
> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


Thanks Kathleen--I had a blast setting it up and watching him--he was so excited--it was adorable!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME TYLER!!!arty:arty:arty:

That is one special SPOILED little boy! What a great birthday party!!!:cheer::cheer::cheer:
We all love you little man~big kisses and hugs being sent your way!:sLo_grouphug3::happy dance:artytime:
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
Xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tyler, how exciting to have your very own cake and party! 

The little prince is looking so cute in his crown.:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, Tyler....it looks like your mommy made it very special. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME TYLER!!!arty:arty:arty:
> 
> That is one special SPOILED little boy! What a great birthday party!!!:cheer::cheer::cheer:
> We all love you little man~big kisses and hugs being sent your way!:sLo_grouphug3::happy dance:artytime:
> ...


Thank you Aunt Joanne--not spoiled--loved:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Brenda and Sylvia.

We had a great party, but unfortunately little Tyler had too much fun and ended up with a tummy ache yesterday--not sure if it was the excitement or what. I only gave him a few tiny pieces of turkey with his food and a tiny bite size for him piece of cake. Anyway, he's on the mend today thank goodness!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

We are a little late, but nonetheless, we wish you a very Happy Birthday and year to follow. It's obvious you are very much LOVED Tyler......


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> We are a little late, but nonetheless, we wish you a very Happy Birthday and year to follow. It's obvious you are very much LOVED Tyler......


Thanks so much Claire and Blaze xoxoxxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks Brenda and Sylvia.
> 
> We had a great party, but unfortunately little Tyler had too much fun and ended up with a tummy ache yesterday--not sure if it was the excitement or what. I only gave him a few tiny pieces of turkey with his food and a tiny bite size for him piece of cake. Anyway, he's on the mend today thank goodness!!!




aww that's too bad about the tummy. I don't know what's up with turkey, people I know say no turkey for pups...I can't remember if that's a no no or not. I have given Jodi tiny bits before though.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> aww that's too bad about the tummy. I don't know what's up with turkey, people I know say no turkey for pups...I can't remember if that's a no no or not. I have given Jodi tiny bits before though.


Trevor never had a problem with it. I'm not sure if it was the turkey or what, but I learned my lesson--no people food or maybe a tiny tiny piece of something. He was sick the entire next day, but by mid morning yesterday was fine--ended up eating well all day. He even wanted seconds for dinner, which is unusual since he's a bad eater!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Tyler!!! The big two!!


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Tyler :aktion033:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY HANDSOME TYLER*!* 
_:heart:I know that your Mommy Kim made sure that you had a great one, I can see how Happy & proud you are wearing your Birthday crown!:heart:_


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

TLR said:


> Happy birthday Tyler!!! The big two!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarahsphere said:


> Happy Birthday Tyler :aktion033:


Thank you:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOVE_BABY said:


> HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY HANDSOME TYLER*!*
> _:heart:I know that your Mommy Kim made sure that you had a great one, I can see how Happy & proud you are wearing your Birthday crown!:heart:_


Thank you Sandy! Despite the tummy ache the next day, we had a fun 2!!!
He was definitely a happy boy, although he's always happy:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tyler. I know you had a great day.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday Tyler. I know you had a great day.


Thank you Marti:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------

